# Kostenloses Backup/Restore-Software für S7-300



## Anonymous (14 Oktober 2003)

Hallo!

Hier stellen wir eine *kostenlose *Backup/Restore-Software
für *S7-300* (und kompatible) zur Verfügung:

http://www.mhj-software.de/BUDdy/BUDdy.htm

Um die Software benutzen zu können, ist nur eine kostenlose Registrierung notwendig.


----------

